# fivics saker 1 & KSL tab measure



## Chris RL (Oct 30, 2011)

They're all different - at least when I tried them out. I'd get to a shop and try them out if you can. Of else figure out with the shop owners if you can return the ones that don't fit.


----------



## zal (May 1, 2007)

I used cavalier XL, then medium W&W, then medium soma saker 1 and now saker 3. Size is about same, but I had to cut some from the cavalier's top.

I think KSL tab I used shortly was S.


----------



## jhcc93 (May 28, 2012)

so 
cavalier - XL
W&W and soma- M
hope M does


----------



## icehaven (Nov 30, 2010)

i know from personal experience that both a medium KSL and a small Saker1 fit my hand. hope that helps in some way


----------



## jhcc93 (May 28, 2012)

so KSL is smaller than the Saker 1?
so KSL=M,L... Saker 1= S,M...
any way to measure my hand or something like that?


----------



## ryan b. (Sep 1, 2005)

i get everything in large then take it to the grinder or file file it down to size. this leaves me plenty of leather/backing and i can customize it fine. i wear xl gloves.. 

i have aae elite and ksl. both in large. i like the overall fit except for the metal that comes up to touch my chin. i cant get comfortable unless its finger to chin. i dont like to feel the tab at all.


----------



## icehaven (Nov 30, 2010)

keep in mind that saker1 comes in XXS, XS, S, M, L, and XL while KSL comes in S, M, L. So there's much more flexibility of sizes with the saker1.

ultimately, you need to try it before you buy it. each tab is shaped differently and so sizes are harder to compare directly.


----------



## jhcc93 (May 28, 2012)

http://www.lancasterarchery.com/aae-ksl-gold-brass-finger-tab.html
http://www.lancasterarchery.com/aae-ksl-gold-black-anodized-aluminum-finger-tab.html

what is the difference between this two?


----------



## icehaven (Nov 30, 2010)

jhcc93 said:


> http://www.lancasterarchery.com/aae-ksl-gold-brass-finger-tab.html
> http://www.lancasterarchery.com/aae-ksl-gold-black-anodized-aluminum-finger-tab.html
> 
> what is the difference between this two?


one's brass, one's aluminum. brass is much denser, so the brass tab is much heavier (about 3 times as heavy) as the aluminum one


----------



## jhcc93 (May 28, 2012)

just that? well so brass is heavier ...
so should a tab be heavy?


----------



## icehaven (Nov 30, 2010)

jhcc93 said:


> just that? well so brass is heavier ...
> so should a tab be heavy?


personal preference. i personally like a lighter tab because i keep my tab on when pulling arrows, scoring, etc. but some people like a heavy tab because it gives their hand more momentum during follow through and feels rugged in general.


----------



## jhcc93 (May 28, 2012)

icehaven said:


> personal preference. i personally like a lighter tab because i keep my tab on when pulling arrows, scoring, etc. but some people like a heavy tab because it gives their hand more momentum during follow through and feels rugged in general.


well I'll say Ive never tried a heavy tab I just have used the AAE Elite and the BlackWidow tab really long ago


----------



## icehaven (Nov 30, 2010)

so i re-read the original post and realize that i've actually shot with an aae tab. It was a medium. 

So for me, the following sizes fit: small saker1, medium ksl, medium aae elite.

not sure if that helps or hurts.


----------



## jhcc93 (May 28, 2012)

But didnt the Palm plate bothered ? Well i though that from aae elite to aae ksl should be like one size less but because of the palm plate.


----------



## icehaven (Nov 30, 2010)

the sizes pertain primarily to the height of the tab, or the width of your palm. the palm plate builds in the downward direction (of your hand). it does drastically change how the tab feels, but the actual size of the tab is the same. also, keep in mind that the palm plate is detatchable and then the ksl is similar to the elite


----------



## jhcc93 (May 28, 2012)

so the size I use on the AAE elite is the same for the KSL, right? and the AAE tabs are like 1 size bigger than saker 1


----------



## icehaven (Nov 30, 2010)

jhcc93 said:


> so the size I use on the AAE elite is the same for the KSL, right? and the AAE tabs are like 1 size bigger than saker 1


i'd say that's a good estimate, but the different shapes of the tabs makes it hard to get it exact


----------



## Jacob Chapman (Mar 14, 2012)

Just bought the Saker II tab, didn't come with a way to cinch down the strap for my finger?

Also what is that rubber piece that came with it?


----------



## Dave V (Aug 13, 2008)

The rubber piece fits between the knuckles of your index and middle finger as a spacer so you don't pinch the nock. The cinch should have a plastic adjuster on it.


----------

